# 18Sound midbass/midranges, opinions?



## thadman (Mar 1, 2006)

I've been browsing the web on different high-quality prosound drivers, and found these midranges produced by 18sound. I've done searches on all the major audio forums I'm familiar with and have sorted through pages of google...with no success. They look excellent, but there is absolutely no objective information (3rd party analysis) or subjective impressions (personal experience) regarding these particular midranges. 18sound's page suggests that these drivers are used in monitoring applications, so their sound quality should be excellent.

Here are the specs that I found interesting

6Nd410
180W power handling
-2/3dB at 45* at 2khz
.67mH inductance
102dB sensitivity (8ohm)
97.9dB efficiency
2mm xmax
~.7dB power compression at 113dB (12W)
http://www.eighteensound.com/index.aspx?mainMenu=view_product&pid=244
Should be excellent from 500-2khz

12NdA520 
300W power handling
-2/3dB at 45* at 1khz
.03mH (yes, POINT zero three) inductance (as a result of the Active Impedance Control)
100.5dB sensitivity (8ohm)
98.9dB efficiency
4mm xmax
~.7dB power compression at 114dB (22W)
http://www.eighteensound.com/index.aspx?mainMenu=view_product&pid=240
Should be excellent from 100-1khz

Anybody willing to try these babies out?


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

I didn't look at whether those two particular drivers fall into this group but I have found it difficult to obtain some of the 18Sound products since some of their line up is not imported into the US. 

I had to contact 18Sound directly in Italy to find a way to order a set of these and it has, so far, taken over two months for them to arrive.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

They are a highly respected prosound company. From what I've read and have learned about them, the products are top notch.


----------



## Soundsaround (Apr 22, 2006)

ClinesSelect said:


> I had to contact 18Sound directly in Italy to find a way to order a set of these


Oooo, those look nice. Mind if I ask how much $?
I can't find much regarding the use of faraday shielding in these drivers, which their B&C counterparts most certainly have.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Soundsaround,

This mentions some shorting rings.

http://www.eighteensound.com/index.aspx?mainMenu=view_product&pid=196

I waited for 2 1/2 months for a delivery from Italy


----------



## thadman (Mar 1, 2006)

a$$hole said:


> Soundsaround,
> 
> This mentions some shorting rings.
> 
> ...


The 21LW1400s look doubly interesting  

I wonder if they can hold a candle to the Precision Devices PD2150 or PD2450.
Either alignment sure would be interesting with an LT circuit down to 10hz, followed by a SEVERE highpass.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

thadman,

yes in deedy ! 

a couple of these,21LW1400s,in some horns !!


----------



## thadman (Mar 1, 2006)

Have you personally used the 21LW1400s?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Not yet , you just never know  what will catch your fancy.


----------



## thadman (Mar 1, 2006)

Yeah. Prosound woofers are interesting.

If you wanted HT, just toss in an LT. If you wanted music, just toss in a highpass around 30hz on top of the LT and you're good to go 

How does that 21LW1400 compare to the other top prosound woofers? Precision Devices and JBL come to mind, along with B&C and BMS...but I really have no reference for prosound equipment since there is so little objective information regarding them.

Who makes the highest quality and lowest distortion prosound subwoofers?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

This is one of the best collections of prosound speaker data that I have found. There are a lot of speakers with just LEAP number run on them, and there are a lot that have CSD charts too.

www.prodance.cz/protokoly.php?AnchorID=52&Lng=EN

BMS makes a few nice drivers as does Ciare. But BMS support in the states is tough to get. And resell value is nill- I have a set of BMS 4591 compression drivers that I paid $250 each for, now I can't sell them for $300/pr and they are NIB.


----------



## Soundsaround (Apr 22, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> This is one of the best collections of prosound speaker data that I have found. There are a lot of speakers with just LEAP number run on them, and there are a lot that have CSD charts too.
> 
> www.prodance.cz/protokoly.php?AnchorID=52&Lng=EN


Thanks for that great link!
What is the second(lighter/dotted) impedance spike representing?


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

i will contact the distributor in Miami on monday for ya'll.


----------

